# Hamburg's wave of modern Brick Expressionism



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

A new Chilehaus is certainly not in the pipe for now, but hopefully it will stand at the end of this current wave of a modern interpretation of old school Brick-Expressionism


Nalbach+Nalbachs HafenCity Brick-Fun

















Pointer Architects in the HafenCity









Stadthaushotel in HafenCity








www.jugend-hilft-jugend.de/

musikerhaus from 360 grad architekten

















Oecomenic Forum








www.hafencity.com

Gate of Bergedorf 








www.competitionline.com

Blind-Graffities in HafenCity








www.brodowski-fotografie.de

Stadtparkquartier








http://mobil.kbnk.de

Finkenau








www.elevenhouses.de

Prizeotel in Hammerbrook









Hammerleev









VGB-HQ in Barmbek

















Jenfelder AU concepts in Wandsbek district
















www.smaq.net

Boarding House at St.Michel
















www.competitionline.com

Generator Hostel


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

Larger Version of the Blind-Graffities 









Münzviertel Rosenallee in Hammerbrook








www.kontorb3.de
www.kontorb3.de

Flats in Channel-Harburg development area









Sozcial Housing project in Hammerbrook









opening of the Prizeotel









BoardingHouse at St.Michel nearly compleated









Stadtparkquarter construction Plot 2.4 U/C
Picture by UNITER









Katharienquarter Brick-Plays

















Waterlofts in Hohenfelde quarter








www.bechtloff-steffen.de
www.bechtloff-steffen.de

Hospital in Eppendorf Quarter








www.dghyp.de








www.spectrum-am-uke.de[/QUOTE]

.. more examples to come


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

They're all contemporary, right? I think that's what you mean, but some look just like original expressionist buildings, and would be tough to realize they're contemporary if not already aware.

Great stuff


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

alexandru.mircea said:


> They're all contemporary, right? I think that's what you mean,


Yes, that's what I mean. I think the (great) classic Brick Expressionism time in the 1920ies is well known. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brick_Expressionism
I want to introduce the current developemt in Hamburg, which seem to be some kind of modern revival/interpretation of this style.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

Its only a concept for now, but where else should it be taken into consideration if not for a project in Hamburg 

Involved Architects: 
*ACME *, *Rund2* and *Knippers-Helbig* 


> This existing five-level department store in the centre of Hamburg is located on one of the busiest shopping streets which links the central railway station with the city’s main square. Built in the early 1960s, the existing store is an example of postwar modernist department stores in Germany, with its typical façade of small ceramic modules forming the outer façade layer which has now reached the end of its lifespan. The proposed new façade is inspired by the city’s century-old brick tradition in general and in particular by the adjacent 1930s-era Kontorhäuser, built in the style known as Brick Expressionism. The façade plays with three-dimensional large-scale surfaces, lending the building a sculptural quality, as one’s perception varies according to distance and location. Different types of brick bonds are used to generate differentiated degrees of perforation and transparency, allowing the building to receive natural light during the day and to glow at night. Using advances in building technology, the façade is designed to be a self-stabilising 25m-tall brick wall with a façade depth of one standard 9cm brick. The prefabricated glued contruction makes sole use of the standard brick format and will be assembled offsite by robots controlled by computer scripting. This will enable the façade to be extremely economical and sustainable – keeping the use of materials to an absolute minimum, reducing embodied energy and minimising construction energy and wastage.


http://www.acme.ac/acme-space/projects/dept-store?p=text

http://www.knippershelbig.com/de/projekte








www.rundzwei.de








www.rundzwei.de








www.rundzwei.de








www.acme.ac


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

^^a bit larger








www.knippershelbig.com


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Looks absolutely amazing!


----------



## Kopacz (Mar 16, 2011)

Absolutely love all of these! If that last project gets done, it might just as well become a classic the day it is opened. 
I don't know why, but I like the violet-ish color of Waterlofts the most, but Stadthaushotel has the best design overall. I wish we got more of that and less of boring glass boxes.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

Its unlikely to happen at this project since the 1960ies facade of the Electronic-Department-Store enjoys monument conservation 

But thats not to bad at all. I don't want this new brick-facade realised there. The buildings directly south of it are about to get demolished - here the four domino-blocks at the right hand side of the picture









Those domino blocks boarder the Kontorhausviertel -
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kontorhausviertel
and the new building would face the Chilehaus but in a respectful distance - 









Maybe the perfect location for such an experiment


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

minor, but nice project



UNIT-er said:


> Auf dem Baufeld 2.4 fallen peu à peu die Hüllen und die Ziegelstruktur kommt bereits an manchen Stellen zum Vorschein.
> 
> Vorderfront (Alter Güterbahnhof/Ecke Stichstraße)
> 
> ...


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

White and red Bricks with setbacks in the Nikolai Quarter (BiwerMau Architects)








www.biwermau.de








www.biwermau.de


Also by BiwerMau a con.plot of the "New Center for Altona" Project








www.biwermau.de

Different Color Shemes and some Brick-Play for "The Red" at Stahltwiete








www.the-red-hamburg.de


----------



## TRTL (Sep 25, 2011)

Mario Botta should do something there, he used bricks to build some nice things (imo). It would be interesting to see what he would do there.

Anyway, brick is fantastic for those details and variations it allows.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> Its only a concept for now, but where else should it be taken into consideration if not for a project in Hamburg


Please, build this _anywhere_!


----------



## mp3hoanglong (Sep 27, 2014)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Please, build this _anywhere_!


This building look very nice , stunning with light and also look like a yacht :banana:


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Another proposal for a parametric brick facade on the Saturn department store, this time by Heine Architekten:




























Source of the renders: www.datenland.de


----------



## OakRidge (Mar 9, 2007)

Too.....organic for me. I prefer the earlier examples posted.


----------



## Marco Bruno (Aug 29, 2003)

Nice thread!


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

some latest additions. small but nice
two Times KPW-Architects. One Project in the dirstict of Altona 








www.kpw-architekten.de
and one in the HafenCity. No better pic is currently available. hope this will change soon








www.kpw-architekten.de


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Bricklove!


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

Facade for a social housing project in Barmbek by KBNK-Architects (visualisation by bloomimages









www.bloomimages.de


----------



## Tolbert (Jan 5, 2012)

And now, somone please tell us again that its not possible to do beautifull facades for social housing projects...


Its not only possible, its a must!


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

Wandel Lorch Architects for plot at the HafenCity. Hopefully good renders soon








www.competitionline.com


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

An example of using different shading-styles of bricks to get a diverse facade appereance
(by vdl-Architects, Hamburg)
http://vdl-architekten.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

rearside of the ecumenical forum in the HafenCity,by Wandel Hoefer + Lorch Architects








www.archdaily.com

interior








www.archdaily.com


----------



## iamcharlottewang (Mar 5, 2016)

Thx for posting!


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

"Yoko" (left) in the HafenCity has some brick play


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

one more for the show by Schenk+Waiblinger Architecten
















http://resp.schenk-waiblinger.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

Facade Detail of an U/C Hotel in the HafenCity








picture: DC-Developments


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

Industrial /Office facade by www.grs-architekten.de for a smaller U/C Project in the Quarter of Hammerbrook


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

by KBNK Architects


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

Don't kow exactly which arcitect, but I think it is LRW. Not that much expressionism in it, but clean and well executed brick work completed las year


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

courious how this will look after completation (in 2019)








www.gbi.ag


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

Facade of a housing Project in zhe Bahrenfeld-Quarter. Architect unknown









http://www.thebrick.hamburg.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

Facade for a building in the Hafen-City by Wandel Lorch Architects. It's U/C









http://hannoverscher-bahnhof.hamburg.de


----------



## Neohouse (Jun 14, 2017)

Woa thật tuyệt .


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*Bremer Landesbank (BLB) | Neo Brick Expressionism by Caruso St John Architects*

Even though this is in the city of Bremen, it's probably the most impressive example of urban neo Brick Expressionism:

*Bremen, Domshof 26, Bremer Landesbank, Caruso St John Architects (2011-2016)*









http://www.baulinks.de/webplugin/2016/1687.php4










https://twitter.com/butenunbinnen/status/762580214656430080










http://www.baulinks.de/webplugin/2016/1687.php4










http://www.pentaxians.de/40456504nx51499/urban-life-f19/neue-bremer-landesbank-t21089.html










http://www.baulinks.de/webplugin/2016/1687.php4
Cheers soren5en!


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Plus another project outside Hamburg also showing features of 1920s brick expressionism,
in Frankfurt (architect: Stephan Höhne):

"Mona Lisa" by Vivum








http://vivum.de/









http://vivum.de/


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Bremen again, Schwachhauser Ring 61:









https://www.kathmann-bau.de/Leistun...hrfamilienhaus_Schwachhauser_Ring_Bremen.html
(FRENZ_SCHWANEWEDEL_BOLLMANN Architekten)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=139710615#post139710615


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

They even build a cool new school in Neo Brick Expressionism, thanks to former building director Jörn Walter who made many such projects possible:



UNIT-er said:


> Zu diesem Post gibt's weitere Details.
> 
> Im Rahmen der Bebauungspläne Kirchwerder 33 und Kirchwerder 34 entsteht eine neue Stadtteilschule und ein neues Wohngebiet.
> 
> ...


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1738784&page=4


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Hamburg again:

Haus am Domplatz - Curienstraße/Schopenstehl


UNIT-er said:


> Zu diesem Post gibt's weitere Details.
> 
> Das Projekt wird jetzt wie folgt vermarktet.
> 
> ...


See also


----------

